# Is it wrong to want to date someone younger?



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

It seems that a lot of people here have very strong feelings about age. I want to find out what everyone thinks about a man specifically looking for someone younger to date. I don't think I would ever date a woman older than me, or even my same age. I'm just more attracted to younger women and it has nothing to do with them being physically more attractive because of their youth. It's hard to explain but I guess I'm attracted to the lack of life experience and naivety, I like the idea of a girl looking up to me. I think the optimal age that I'd be attracted to is 17-20, someone still in or just starting college. I don't really see that age range increasing as I get older, I think that's what I'll always be attracted to, so I guess I better hurry and find someone while I'm still young too before I turn into the "creepy old man".


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cenarius said:


> I think the optimal age that I'd be attracted to is 17-20, someone still in or just starting college. I don't really see that age range increasing as I get older, I think that's what I'll always be attracted to, so I guess I better hurry and find someone while I'm still young too before I turn into the "creepy old man".


What if you find a long-term girlfriend or wife and you're together for years? You won't be attracted to her anymore when she's like 30? :con


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> What if you find a long-term girlfriend or wife and you're together for years? You won't be attracted to her anymore when she's like 30? :con


I have no idea. I hope I would but I can't say for sure. Maybe love could outweigh the lack of attraction? Or maybe it will be fine because I'll have met her young and been a part of her growing up into someone I like.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

You should aim over 18, that way you won't have to deal with the father.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

When you're like 50 you probably won't be interested in 17 year olds because all 17 year olds are morons... (looks at age)... Eh, we're all morons.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

orsomething said:


> i know an old guy w the mentality you're sporting
> 
> he's 50 or something now, and he talks **** about women but still sleeps with this really haggy nurse cos she's thin and looks young
> 
> ...


He sounds like an *** hole though. I wouldn't talk **** about women or say that women over a certain age are gross, I just can't personally become attracted to them.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

George McFly said:


> You should aim over 18, that way you won't have to deal with the father with a shotgun.


This.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

M0rbid said:


> This.


Pretty sure most 18-23 year olds are still living with their parents.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

orsomething said:


> i know an old guy w the mentality you're sporting
> 
> he's 50 or something now, and he talks **** about women but still sleeps with this really haggy nurse cos she's thin and looks young
> 
> ...


Wow he's 50 years old and he still lives with his parents :um


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I cant even count how many threads i have seen about this, but there is nothing wrong with wanting to date someone younger, but if i were you I'd be careful because dating a 17 year is illegal in some states plus some of them are still in high school unless they graduated early.


----------



## jellydonut (Jul 31, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> It's hard to explain but I guess I'm attracted to the lack of life experience and naivety, I like the idea of a girl looking up to me.


That's a creepy reason


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> It's hard to explain but I guess I'm attracted to the lack of life experience and naivety, I like the idea of a girl looking up to me.


It's wrong to want to date someone younger for those reasons. It sounds like you're not confident and strong enough to be in relationship with an equal. You want someone naive and innocent because you, like most of us, have insecurities. But if you date someone who is naive and inexperienced it will become more of a father/daughter relationship over time and that's just not sexy.

You have to learn to relate at a deeper level with women. You have to have the courage to leave yourself vulnerable to woman who is not naive or inexperienced and who can really hurt you.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

There are a lot of people I think that get married around 20ish, it goes south over the next 5-10 years and they end up looking again, at which point they realize more of what matters and often for more attractive people they HAVE to look for younger since all the ones their own age that are available have kids or the angry ex or something to sour the prospects.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

16 is legal age for sex here in nz lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not necessarily, but you should aim for people in your own level.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Not necessarily, but you should aim for people in your own level.


What does that mean?

Most 25 year old women want to start a family or move out of the house, they want someone who is financially steady or who can be at least somewhat stable. Most 25 year old guys are still floundering along and even if they managed to line up a few things, the good jobs are still not really there for them in most cases. Some of this mess is because of the economic and society problems outside any of our control that affect what is a good matchup or not. For the 25 year old guy a 35 year old woman might be just right.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Most 25 year old women want to start a family or move out of the house, they want someone who is financially steady or who can be at least somewhat stable. Most 25 year old guys are still floundering along and even if they managed to line up a few things, the good jobs are still not really there for them in most cases. Some of this mess is because of the economic and society problems outside any of our control that affect what is a good matchup or not. *For the 25 year old guy a 35 year old woman might be just righ*t.


Was the bolded backwards? From the rest of your post it sounds like the 25 year old girl should be going for the 35 year old man with the good job.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> Was the bolded backwards? From the rest of your post it sounds like the 25 year old girl should be going for the 35 year old man with the good job.


Eh I went for the woman 11 years older myself.. Worked out pretty well for a while. Age is just a number I think.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's not wrong to date someone younger depending on the circumstances. OP, you are 25 so I would stick with 18 and up.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Like, you want to be the dominant partner?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

George McFly said:


> You should aim over 18, that way you won't have to deal with the father.


Life Pro tip: You will still have to meet the parents anyway.


----------



## Saral (May 14, 2014)

I like a girl who is 18 and I'm 27 myself. I find it a little inappropriate since we have almost 10 years age difference. Then again, we're both adults. Nothing wrong with two adults dating each other is there?


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've dated someone younger, she was 19 and I was over 27. She approached me and we got along, so why not.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

It's both natural and understandable to hold attraction to someone younger. Not for the reasons you've listed, however.

Personally my boyfriend is 22, never had a problem.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Glass Child said:


> It's both natural and understandable to hold attraction to someone younger. Not for the reasons you've listed, however.
> 
> Personally my boyfriend is 22, never had a problem.


22:17, Wow lucky guy.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this only means I am done, I'm 30 now, it's over for me, no experience, nothing, ever, 0. I do wish I was 12 and dating a girl that age or 13 or 14. I wish I started at that age. I can't relate to girls my age or even younger and especially not older. I'm in the adult ages. It's over for me. It's stupid to even make a comment that it's not too late so don't even think about it.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Love isn't defined by numbers.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

The problem im finding on the dating sites is there are few women my age with my hobbies and I have tried talking to people that have none of my interests and it just falls dead after a while I want to meet someone I can geek out with and not get funny looks :b

Around 30yo a lot of people are settled and the few that arent dont have my interests or are single parents not that I have a problem with single mums they are hot too but I am not in good place myself so it wouldnt be fair to any child plus I want to live a bit and do stuff as my life has been so boring I dont want to get older and feel I have missed out on things that I probably should have done years ago if I was normal.

So I end up looking for younger age groups as there are a lot more singles with common interests I ideally around the mid 20's. as I feel that is about where I am maturity wise but if they are younger and we get on well I dont mind 18+ obviously cant even go out for drinks otherwise :b


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

No

I know if I ever grew a pair and signed up to a dating site I would focus my efforts more on women younger than me, not because I'm ageist ..but because I believe they are going to be a similar wavelength to me as I've barely changed in the last 10 years, It could backfire if I ever got on with someone 19/20 and she found me attractive as she thought I was grown up with my life in order and my **** together, how disappointed she would be..

Theres also the fact women around my age single are probably considering the whole family/children thing and I'd rather throw myself under a bus than have kids so I'd be looking for that rare elusive woman who doesn't want kids herself, I ain't got a ruddy chance!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Drella said:


> I'm with a guy twice my age... who cares? As long as she is of a legal age and has the cognizance to make informed decisions about her life, there shouldn't be an issue. Attraction is attraction. You don't need to explain it to anyone. Both parties bring something to the table that is desirable to the other. It's a mutual trade-off like any other relationship dynamic.


I wish more women had as healthy of an attitude about age difference as you do and would stop worrying about family and societal judgements skewing their potential attractions by making them second guess themselves.


----------



## sev22624 (Jan 17, 2014)

Half your age then add 7. There ya go.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

sev22624 said:


> Half your age then add 7. There ya go.


Who says?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

^ Everyone

I dont know why..or who came up with it

But I've seen it floating around for years, I even remember hearing it back at school 

21 sounds good to me..


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

If you think that women only dating significantly younger people is ok too then why not. 

Though it is easier for younger people to still portray the innocent and naivety angle to attract those old fools because of the halo effect.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

anomnomnom said:


> ^ Everyone
> 
> I dont know why..or who came up with it
> 
> ...


haha yeah 23 sounds fine with me


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

I really don't see the issue at all...as long as she's 18 or above, as well as interested in pursuing a relationship with you...legally, it's fine. That should be the only boundary, in my opinion.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

Nylea said:


> I really don't see the issue at all...as long as she's 18 or above, as well as interested in pursuing a relationship with you...legally, it's fine. That should be the only boundary, in my opinion.


 and if you werent on the other side of the world and single :cry


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

its quite the norm for men. But I wouldn't be so sure you will always want young girls exclusively, you will find yourself having less in common with them as the years go by, and tastes can change (or you'll just get desperate lol)


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> Life Pro tip: You will still have to meet the parents anyway.


 that's why I only date orphans or runaways.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

What happens when she's with you a few years and loses that naivety or "innocence?" Will you get bored of her and want to move in to another younger girl? Everything new gets old, and that novelty of being excited to be with a young, gullible girl will wear off once she matures. 

I think most men who strictly date younger women, for whatever reason, are looking to fulfill their own needs through the use of the woman (ie things not related to the relationship at all).


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AllToAll said:


> What happens when she's with you a few years and loses that naivety or "innocence?" Will you get bored of her and want to move in to another younger girl? Everything new gets old, and that novelty of being excited to be with a young, gullible girl will wear off once she matures.
> 
> I think most men who strictly date younger women, for whatever reason, are looking to fulfill their own needs through the use of the woman (ie things not related to the relationship at all).


I mentioned that earlier in the thread. I suspect, but can't be sure, that if I'm the one to teach her, break her innocence, and have a part in her growing and maturing, I'll see her differently than I'd see someone who did all that without my supervision.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> I mentioned that earlier in the thread. I suspect, but can't be sure, that if I'm the one to teach her, break her innocence, and have a part in her growing and maturing, I'll see her differently than I'd see someone who did all that without my supervision.


But that's the main thing you like, right? The innocence.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

AllToAll said:


> But that's the main thing you like, right? The innocence.


I like that they're naive and teachable. I'm sure I'll like the result of my teaching as well.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> I like that they're naive and teachable. I'm sure I'll like the result of my teaching as well.


That's what I meant with the latter part of my post: you don't actually care for the girl, you just like the idea of being in control and teaching someone. That will wear off. But hey, good luck to you.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

I am 27 years old and I honestly don't like younger girls because they seem immature. I dated a few girls in their early 20's. The youngest one was 20 and she seemed mature, but I couldn't see her more than a friend, but the rest seemed immature. I had a gf who was 23 and had a 3 years old daughter, and she didn't even know how to raise her. She basically ran away from her family to be with me (I know big mistake!!) she said her daughter was molested by her stepdad and was in danger for her daughter to be taken away, so I had no choice but to let her since she has no where else to go.
So yeah, I am attracted to women around 26-32. The problem is that I still live with parents and I am 27, and most women around those ages , don't like that, hah.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> I like that they're naive and teachable. I'm sure I'll like the result of my teaching as well.


It depends because there are a lot of girls out there with bad parents who can't raise them properly and so they end up having sex very early and get pregnant. I know it would be nice to find a girl around 18-22 who is still a virgin, most of us want that of course, hah.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nylea said:


> I really don't see the issue at all...as long as she's 18 or above, as well as interested in pursuing a relationship with you...legally, it's fine. That should be the only boundary, in my opinion.


I disagree. I don't really think that a guy my age (32) should be dating an 18 year old. There is a massive disparity in life experience and generally it would be easier for the older male to control a girl of that age.

Generally I wouldn't date a girl under 21. I mean in terms of interests and the way I live my life, I am far removed from having a connection with the average 20 year old girl, beyond any sexual attraction.


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> I disagree. I don't really think that a guy my age (32) should be dating an 18 year old. There is a massive disparity in life experience and generally it would be easier for the older male to control a girl of that age.
> 
> Generally I wouldn't date a girl under 21. I mean in terms of interests and the way I live my life, I am far removed from having a connection with the average 20 year old girl, beyond any sexual attraction.


I am 27 and I won't seek for a 18 years old unless she looks older and is mature (who reads a lot and is bright) but like you, I only date women above 21, but i prefer someone around 28-30.

Since I still go to college and I live with my parents, I better try to date younger girls since older women don't like that.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Age is only what you make it. Age is nothing but a number. As long as the receiving end of the crush isn't like 10 years old, You will be alright. I don't see anything wrong with an age gap. Look at Mary Kay Leateurno and her 12 year old student. They went through hell and after all the years, they are still together and have gotten married. Given the fact that she should have definitely waited until he was a little older; but crap happens and people fall in love. I personally wouldn't do that sort of thing, but I don't judge and see nothing wrong with it. A teenager isn't a child. They know what's going on. I'm 30 and my boyfriend is 40. 10 years isn't much of an age gap, lol but you get the idea.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't think it's wrong at all, within reason...my first proper boyfriend I had at the age of 16, was 24, we were in a very strong relationship for 5 years, so it shows that age doesn't matter. (And yes I was legal at the start of our relationship, the age is 16 here in the UK) 

I personally would be hesitant to date a younger man, mainly because most guys under 21 (my age now) are immature, but maybe i'm just mature for my age...I don't know..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> I mentioned that earlier in the thread. I suspect, but can't be sure, that if I'm the one to teach her, break her innocence, and have a part in her growing and maturing, I'll see her differently than I'd see someone who did all that without my supervision.





Cenarius said:


> I like that they're naive and teachable. I'm sure I'll like the result of my teaching as well.


Oh come on, you can't teach anyone anything. Just buy a real doll.

The way you're speaking about younger women is highly offensive and naive. You think a teenage girl can't manipulate you? Good luck, bro.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Oh come on, you can't teach anyone anything. Just buy a real doll.
> 
> The way you're speaking about younger women is highly offensive and naive. You think a teenage girl can't manipulate you? Good luck, bro.


Not true. There are still traditional people in the world; but good luck finding it! It is a rare thing to find.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Oh come on, you can't teach anyone anything. Just buy a real doll.
> 
> The way you're speaking about younger women is highly offensive and naive. You think a teenage girl can't manipulate you? Good luck, bro.


It seems like a lot of teenage girls are scared of their own bodies, too scared to even masturbate, based on my thread. So I'm sure there's plenty of clueless girls who need someone to teach them what their body can do .


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Cenarius said:


> It seems like a lot of teenage girls are scared of their own bodies, too scared to even masturbate, based on my thread. So I'm sure there's plenty of clueless girls who need someone to teach them what their body can do .


wtf


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty sure you're just a pedo. You say 17-20 but judging by your posts I'm guessing you probably mean 10-15 instead.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> Pretty sure you're just a pedo. You say 17-20 but judging by your posts I'm guessing you probably mean 10-15 instead.


LOL


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow... This thread is disturbing and hilarious at the same time.


----------

